# Como hacer una frase dentro de una ruleta digital?



## mikel17 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola a todos..
Bueno como dice el titulo.. quiero hacer una ruleta pero que por cada vuelta que den los led quiero que al medio prenda una letra.  y asi.. por cada vuelta una letra.. y al termino de toda la palabra que quede toda la frase parpadeando.  Y vuelva a empezar denuevo  con un reset.

No se si me dejo entender? 

Adjunto un dibujo ... porsiacaso no me entienden 

Bueno ya tengo la ruleta lista.. lo hize con flip flops y 74154 y una que otra compuerta.. lo que me faltaria hacer es hacer prender las letras :S   Alguien me puede ayudar con esto?

Desde ya . Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

¿ La letras hacen algo o solo están encendidas fijas ?


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 28, 2009)

quiero que enciendan letra por letra  a la medida que las luces vayan girando..  Al termino de completar la palabra que parpadeen.. Tipo un cartel ..
Y  con leds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

Armas un contador en anillo, cada vez que la luz de la ruleta termina una vuelta manda un pulso a un contador de 4 bit´s, 0 a 16 (Esto lo consigues directo del contador que acciona la luz)
Con las salidas de este contador accionas un *CD4514/15/16* o con un *74154*, con las primeras 11 salidas de este y un transistor enciendes tus letras.
Como el CD4514 "apaga" las salidas no activas, habrá que colocar un codificador con diodos (1N4148) para realizar el efecto de que se vallan acumulando las letras


Salida 1 = Letra "E"
Salida 2 = Letra "L"
Salida 3 = Letra "E"
Salida 4 = Letra "C"
Salida 5 = Letra "T"
Salida 6 = Letra "R"
Etc

Edit:
Una mirada a este post te puede dar ideas:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/efecto-auto-increible-16-leds-3357/


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 29, 2009)

disculpa pero no entiendo muy bien lo del transistor y lo del diodo.. 

Mira.. en el dibujo que adjunte hay 16 luces verdes y 16 rojas. Bueno eso lo hize con flip flops y con 2   74154 uno controla los 16 led verdes y el otro los 16 rojos. Los hace ir solo a una direccion. Prendiendo solo 1 por cada pulso. 

Si porsiacaso no me entiendes te puedo adjuntar el esquema que tengo simulado en el proteus.. 

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

En los IC´s que te comente, se activan secuencialmente 16 salidas de acuerdo al conteo que aplicas en la entrada.

De esas 16 salidas tu solo emplearías 11 (Que son las letras de la palabra "ELECTRONICA"), como cada letra estará compuesta por varios led´s que darán la forma a la letra, estos led constituyen mucho consumo para la salida de los  CD4514/15/16 o 74154, por eso debes colocar un *transistor* que maneje esa corriente.

Por otro lado, las salidas de los integrados son secuenciales, cuando prende una se apaga la anterior, si no se colocan diodos que envíen una codificación a la base de los transistores para mantenerlos activos se encendería 1 sola letra, luego se apagaría y encendería la siguiente.


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 29, 2009)

uu Gracias.. con eso me aclaraste varias dudas

Voy a simularlo en el proteus luego te cuento si me funciono  

Gracias nuevamente..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 29, 2009)

Con un 4017 no se apañaria? lastima que sean 11 letras, seria necesario añadirle un flipflop.


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 29, 2009)

Es un proyecto que estoy tratando de presentar y se me ocurrio ponerle una frase al medio 

La frase en realidad es de 6 letras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

Si solo son *6 Letras (NO frases)* como te dice el Tío, con un CD4017 te puedes arreglar.


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 29, 2009)

si perdon no es frase es una palabra de 6 letras. 

No habia usado hasta ahora el 4017 pero e estado buscando y ya lo domino (se podria decir).

Ya tengo casi todo armado .. El 4017 con las 6 salidas con sus respectivos diodos y tambien el transistor solo me queda juntar todas las partes y a ver que sale  

Gracias


----------

